# Major Progress



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so thrilled woot woot Freddy let me do head scratches. Yippy happy teil mommy. ya gotta take a gander, that is if ya want. it's scritches for sure.

http://www.youtube.com/user/cloudykittyy


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's fantastic progress,congratulations.It's wonderful when they let us give them scritches.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay for Freddy! And you for sticking with it and progressing. It's so exciting to hit a milestone isn't it? Haha, thanks for the vid.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome news, congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So exciting! I love it when they let you give them scritches for the first time. Just be prepared to do this often now...he will want more


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

He flew to the top of my head yesterday.. surprised me guess he really wanted to be near me. but i moved him to my shoulder no poopies on the head


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha he'll be begging like a dog now to get petted! Congrats!


----------

